# problème d'envoi de pièces jointes avec la freebox



## The_D (28 Avril 2004)

Je suis sur MAC OS X et j'ai quelques problèmes pour envoyer des messages avec des pièces jointes depuis que j'ai moi aussi une freebox : en fait je peux pas envoyer de messages avec des pièces jointes. Je n'ai pas de problème pour en recevoir (des pièces jointes). Je n'ai pas non plus de problème pour surfer, ni pour télécharger.
Que je passe par mon logiciel de messagerie (Thunderbird) ou par le navigateur ne fait aucune différence. Le pire c'est que j'ai aussi des adresses sur hotmail et voila et que je ne peux plus non plus envoyer des pièces jointes de ces comptes alors qu'avant, en bas débit (sur wanadoo), je le pouvais.

Est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose à paramétrer sur mon mac pour arranger ça (en réfléchissant un peu je me dis que ça vient de mon poste) ? La hotline de free est déconcertée (en gros j'ai payé un max de thunes pour qu'y me disent qu'yzétaientdésolés).

Si vous pouvez m'aider ce serait vraiment sympa. Dans tous les cas, merci.

David


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2004)

J'ai eu un souci similaire récemment... que ce soit sur la page webmail de Wanadoo, ou sur la page webmail de mon compte .mac, lorsque je sélectionnais la pièce jointe depuis mon disque dur, j'avais un message d'erreur (aucune pièce jointe ajoutée).

Je me suis aperçu que c'était parce que cette pièce jointe était dans un dossier situé trop profondément dans l'arborescence de mon Mac (ou peut-être avec un nom de dossier quelque part dans l'arborescence qui posait problème...)

J'ai déplacé la pièce jointe sur le bureau, et de là j'ai pu la joindre à mon mail sans plus de souci.


----------



## The_D (28 Avril 2004)

Le hic c'est que j'ai essayé d'envoyer plusieurs pièces jointes d'un dossier et du bureau. ça ne change strictement rien.


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2004)

et en utilisant mail, est-ce que ça passe?


----------



## The_D (28 Avril 2004)

Même problème : c tout pareil.


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2004)

et est-ce que tu arrives à envoyer des messages SANS pièce-jointe?

Ne serait-ce pas le serveur d'envoi qui est resté paramétré sur smtp.wanadoo.fr, au lieu de smtp.free.fr ?


----------



## macnaute (28 Avril 2004)

Même souci, même solution : reparamétrer tous les comptes en leur donnant un serveur smtp.free.fr et celà fonctionne de suite.

Car le problème peut se poser dans le cas de l'envoi d'un message avec ou SANS pièce jointe

Message d'erreur classique dans Entourage :
login@fai.com prohibited. We do not relay

juste parce que le smtp était paramétré pour tele2 !!!!!


----------



## nicogala (28 Avril 2004)

Dans le genre: ce matin, ma soeur me dit qu'elle peut pas envoyer une pièce jointe et qu'on lui dit "pièce jointe trop volumineuse", or c'est un .doc de 40Ko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



au bout de 5mn d'essais j'ai supprimé les accent sur les "é" et c'est parti...
Comme quoi ça tient des fois à peu de choses...
Mais je sais pas si ça le faisait avant la freebox ni si c'est lié...en tout cas je n'ai rien changé à mes configs de comptes et ça marches qd même...


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2004)

Alors????


----------



## The_D (28 Avril 2004)

Euh sur mon logiciel de messagerie le serveur sortant spécifié est bien smtp.free.fr. Et j'arrive bien à recevoir et à envoyer des messages sans pièces jointes.


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2004)

quel message d'erreur obtiens-tu exactement?


----------



## The_D (28 Avril 2004)

Le serveur a répondu : error : time out exceeded

C'est tout ce que ça me met.


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2004)

je pense alors que le pb est bien chez free... peut-être ont-ils installé un antivirus testant les pièces jointes et qu'il a du mal a tester la tienne.

Tu as le pb quelle que soit la taille de la pièce jointe?


----------



## The_D (29 Avril 2004)

le problème est valable quel que soit le poids de la pièce jointe. J'ai vraiment l'impression que ça vient du format (et pourtant ce ne sont que des pdf ou des jpegs)


----------



## tadoraime (29 Mai 2012)

bonsoir 

voila en supplément d'information si vous rencontrez des problèmes de chargement de pièces jointe sur webmail de free. ce n est pas trop grave ca fait un bon moment que je cherche et enfin je trouve la solution . :rateau::rateau::rateau:

si quand vous chargez une pièce jointe et que ca vous marque" erreur le serveur a été réinitialisé " il suffit juste d'aller parametrer dans votre navigateur internet pour ma part firefox allez dans option => option => contenu =>bloqué pop up vous clikez exceptions et la dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre dans  adresse du  site  web vous marquez ceci => http://imp.free.fr/horde/imp/compose.php?uniq=14578158314fc5202e7fd3a1338318914313                                   et clikez sur autorisé. (l'adresse entière sur le même ligne)

et voila vos pièces jointes seront acceptées par votre navigateur.

bonne soiree et enjoy


----------

